# ImmiAccount - Online App Process



## ElleAbroad (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello!

I am feeling more confused by the day! Just had some questions about the online application vs paper.

Once you start filling in an application can you go back and edit it or does it need to be completed in one go?

Once you have main forms completed I believe you pay before attaching the endless supporting docs, so is there some kind of official 'submit' button?

When paying for the application online I'm assuming an Australian debit card can be used and it is charged in Aus dollar?

I have read that some of the online forms combine questions/statements from the paper forms, so maybe is a bit simpler then paper forms?

*crazy eyes*


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

ElleAbroad said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am feeling more confused by the day! Just had some questions about the online application vs paper.
> 
> ...


Hello ElleAbroad,

The online applications immiaccount has "Previous", "Save" Print and "Next" buttons. It is possible for one to go back to the previous pages.

You have save every information you put in, I guess.

Hassan


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

You can save as you go, and I'd recommend saving often as there are occasionally glitches. Once you're happy with what you've entered, there's an obvious submit application button and you then pay. You can pay by credit card. I think you can pay by debit if it's a Visa debit card.


----------



## ElleAbroad (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for the responses! Think I will do it online!


----------



## hodgi_76 (Jan 24, 2014)

I am just going to steal your post as it is sort of related to what I want to know - hope you don't mind haha 
I am also wondering about online applications - and how they are set out? Once the applicant has filled out the form/hit pay etc, and you get to the bit where you attach all the evidence, do you just load up all of your separate evidence? Or is there different sections where you upload everything? Trying to decide whether its better to have loads of separate attachments or group together like financial stuff as one pdf?
Thanks in advance


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

With online applications, you create an ImmiAccount, start a new application for the applicant (Click "New Application" and then "Migration to Australia by a Partner (300,309/100,820/801)"), answer a ton of questions, hit "submit", pay (or maybe pay and then submit, can't quite recall), get a TRN number, then get taken to a page that gives you a list of documents to upload. It looks like this after you've started uploading things: Attachments

Keep in mind that that checklist of documents is definitely NOT exhaustive - it doesn't include everything you'll need to provide, and it DOES include things that might not apply to you. It also includes the 40SP, which is not necessary as long as you're going to complete the sponsor's application as well (I'll get to that in a second). The checklist is not specific to the applicant. If you have a piece of evidence that doesn't fit any of the listed items, click "Attach Documents" in the top right corner - many more categories of evidence there.

Two things to keep in mind in regards to the attachments you upload: 1) Maximum file size for attachments is 5 MB; and 2) It seems there's a newly-implemented system restriction that only allows you to upload a maximum of 60 files per application (so total of 120 when you count sponsor's application and applicant's application). So keep that in mind, and try really hard to group evidence together in single documents - all your financial evidence in one PDF document, for example. When I personally scanned our files, I did not use the maximum quality setting on the scanner (to reduce file size) and I used the scanner's software that allowed me to scan multiple pages into a single PDF document. Then I used compress.smallpdf.com, which is free, to compress those files further. There are multiple programs available that can both merge and reduce the size of PDF documents, so if one doesn't work for you, you can try another. Obviously use caution and care whenever you're downloading any programs from the internet.

In this section you're uploading documents specific to the applicant, as well as all your other evidence if you like. I'd reserve any documents/evidence specific to the sponsor for the sponsor's application, though (I'll get to that in a second).

It doesn't TRULY matter where you upload your evidence (applicant's application evidence section or sponsor's application evidence section) - as long as it is attached either place, the CO will look at it, and it will be counted.  So decide what makes sense to you. Like I said, I uploaded the majority of our evidence on the applicant's part, and saved my husband's ID documents for the sponsor's.

Once you're done uploading to the applicant's section, you're just done with the applicant's application - there's no additional "submit" button when you're finished with it or anything.

At any point AFTER you hit the submit button & pay for the applicant's application and get that TRN number, you can start the sponsor's application. Go back to the homepage of your ImmiAccount (where it says "Summary of Applications"), and click "New Application" and select "Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia (300,309/100,820/801)." At some point it will ask for the TRN - this is the one you just got from the applicant's application. Then when you're done answering the questions, it will again take you to a checklist of documents to upload - again, you can upload documents specific to the sponsor and whatever other documents here that make sense to you to have here.

In both applications, during all the questions you're answering, there will be a serious of five text boxes where you enter text about your relationship - finances, social context of the relationship, history of the relationship, etc. etc. Each one of you needs to write these in your own words. If you don't have enough space, you can also write your statements separately and upload them, and just write "see uploaded document called ___.pdf" in each of these boxes. If you do decide to just put your comments into those boxes instead of a separate document, just note the character limit before you begin. There can be formatting issues if you decide to write it in MSWord and then copy and paste it over, so I suggest just writing it in a plain text editor like Notepad instead if you're going to do that. If you're getting an error about special characters, try taking out apostrophes and dashes - that usually solves the problem.

Once you're done uploading things to the sponsor's application, you're done. There's no fanfare, though it feels like there should be. 

Try to get everything uploaded within two weeks. Why? Here's MARA-registered agent Mark Northam's explanation: http://www.australiaforum.com/739722-post5950.html

By the way, the online checklist says evidence of health insurance is required for Partner Visa applications - it is listed there incorrectly. It is NOT required.

Hope that overview helps!


----------



## ElleAbroad (Aug 17, 2014)

So helpful collegegirl! Thanks!


----------



## hodgi_76 (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow CollegeGirl that helps so so so much!! Thank you for the help! We are very close to gathering all evidence and applying so that will be a great help!!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

That's what I'm here for.  Really glad I could help you guys!


----------



## ElleAbroad (Aug 17, 2014)

Also, if applying online, VFS told me I if I'm not applying in paper I would need to certify every page of the passport (applicant+sponser). Every page = blank pages.
My partner hasn't travelled so he has 2 id pages then around 30 blank pages.

Is this actually necessary? Sometimes things are lost in translation here.

Also is it possible for me to add a police check for myself-sponsor-after the application has been lodged?

Thanks!


----------



## hodgi_76 (Jan 24, 2014)

ElleAbroad, definitely don't quote me on this but I have read if applying online and scanning your passport/etc in, if it is a COLOURED scan, you don't need to get it certified?

CollegeGirl - Quick question, if you don't mind, about the 5 text boxes you mentioned. We were going to write statements for each section to attach as evidence, can we just write in the text box instead? (unless of course, like you mentioned, it exceeds character limits)


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hodgi is correct that items you can scan in colour (like your passport, and virtually everything else) don't need to be certified. The only things that need certifying if applying online are the Forms 888 that other folks complete (and the copies of their government-issued IDs, unless they're scanning them in colour directly and emailing them to you or something). 

Of course it's fine to put those in the text boxes - that's what they're for.


----------



## ElleAbroad (Aug 17, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Hodgi is correct that items you can scan in colour (like your passport, and virtually everything else) don't need to be certified. The only things that need certifying if applying online are the Forms 888 that other folks complete (and the copies of their government-issued IDs, unless they're scanning them in colour directly and emailing them to you or something).
> 
> THANKS AGAIN! glad I didn't just go out and copy 50 blank pages and certify them....


----------



## reilic (Sep 9, 2013)

I just like to say thank you again, to CollegeGirl! Great help all the time.

By the way, when applying online, does it distinguish whether you are applying for the 820 as a PMV holder?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

The only place that is distinguished is the one little box you tick that I mentioned - it asks if you're applying from a Prospective Marriage Visa. Nothing else in the process/application/document checklist changes when you do that (though it should!), except that you are charged the correct amount at the end when you submit (the ~$1100 amount instead of the much larger usual amount for the 820).


----------



## reilic (Sep 9, 2013)

What do people do when they dont have a scanner? Do you take photos of them instead?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You find someone with a scanner. Also there are apps for ipad etc where you can scan.

Scanners are cheap as these days so you could go and buy one if need be.


----------



## hodgi_76 (Jan 24, 2014)

When applying online, what is the go with attaching police checks? I'm assuming you still have to post to immigration? Or is it just a scan and attach thing? Thank you in advance and thanks for all the help already!!


----------



## ElleAbroad (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey guys, I submitted our application online last week (yay!) I am just wondering - if it is submitted online is it processed in Aus or is it still sent to the closest High Commission (in our case New Delhi)?

Thanks!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

hodgi_76 said:


> When applying online, what is the go with attaching police checks? I'm assuming you still have to post to immigration? Or is it just a scan and attach thing? Thank you in advance and thanks for all the help already!!


Nope, you scan them in and attach them. Hang onto the originals, though - police checks are one thing they are more likely to occasionally ask to see originals for (you'd mail them to them at that point).


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

ElleAbroad said:


> Hey guys, I submitted our application online last week (yay!) I am just wondering - if it is submitted online is it processed in Aus or is it still sent to the closest High Commission (in our case New Delhi)?
> 
> Thanks!


It's still sent to the closest embassy or High Commission.


----------



## hodgi_76 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks CollegeGirl!! Found this out this afternoon when we finally applied!! (Yay!!). Will keep a hold of anyways  thank you so much for all your help!!! You've been wonderful  just a waiting game now!!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Just glad I could help.  Congrats on your application!


----------



## Scotty P (May 27, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Just a quick question, under what category would i upload a piece of evidence for if i can't find a category to mach the evidence. For example i have screen caps of sms msg's of conversations with my wife's family back in Mauritius. I know that as long as the evidence is uploaded somewhere it should be fine however i want to try and best match the category. (There is a category called No Document) not to sure what that would be used for.


----------



## reilic (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi Guys, 
Quick questions. After I submit the online 820 application (I come from PMV), and made the payment. I found out that there are Person 1 (myself), and Person 2 (my sponsor) in my application where I can upload supporting documents. 
Do I still need to create a new "application" for my sponsor (according to a thread reply by CollegeGirl?) Or is this the right place for me to upload all supporting documents and personal documents for both me and my sponsor? 
Thanks heaps


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, you need a sponsor application. It takes the place of the 40SP. It's not simply a place to put documents. You can put your documents on either person's application.


----------



## reilic (Sep 9, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Yes, you need a sponsor application. It takes the place of the 40SP. It's not simply a place to put documents. You can put your documents on either person's application.


So what would I be uploading to my application where it says "Person 2 sponsor's name" then? Potentially nothing? Because Things related to sponsor would be uploaded to my sponsor's app?


----------



## reilic (Sep 9, 2013)

I get what you mean now CollegeGirl. 

I have started "Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Aus" application, question is, where it prompts to ask for "Primary applicant's DoB". 

Who is the primary applicant? Is it me or the sponsor? 

Hope it's not too much hassle.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Primary applicant is the applicant.


----------



## montasbaby (Feb 25, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Yes, you need a sponsor application. It takes the place of the 40SP. It's not simply a place to put documents. You can put your documents on either person's application.


Oh i didn't do a separate application ...i just attached my 40SP in amongst the other things i added as there was a place for it ..and my CO hasn't asked me to add it separately


----------



## reilic (Sep 9, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Primary applicant is the applicant.


Sweet. It's all very confusing. But I think I got through to the end in 1 piece.

Geez. Only if the Immigration would tell you what categories and sub-catagories they have, so I could arrange my attachments accordingly.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Montasbaby - the reason the 40SP is there is for people like you who don't realize there's a whole separate application. It's not your fault - they have absolutely nothing in the applicant's section pointing you to do the sponsor's application after. They do mention you need to do it on their website (somewhere) though. Someone pointed the website info out to me several months ago - that's the only reason I knew about it myself.

If someone preferred to just do the 40SP, at this point they have that option. Further down the road you won't. And it's better to do the sponsor's application anyway - more spots to upload documents.


----------



## Ninja69 (Oct 29, 2013)

Good day!

I would like to ask in Sponsors application 40 SP does he need to attach documents in four aspects evidence of relationship ( financial, nature of the household, social and nature of the commitment) Can I just upload all docs in my application? Or do I need to leave some for him for him to attach in his form.

Thank you in advance , 
Ninja 69


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

You can just upload them in yours if you want. As long as it's attached, that's all that matters.


----------



## Ninja69 (Oct 29, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> You can just upload them in yours if you want. As long as it's attached, that's all that matters.


Thank you. College Girl &#128515;


----------



## Ninja69 (Oct 29, 2013)

Another question I forgot to ask.....

As soon as I file my online partner visa 820 ( Defacto) this month I was advised that I will be given Bridging Visa A. From the month I filed my Partner Visa given I have to wait for two years so that will be in 2016 September to be able to apply for Permanent Residency am I right? Also, next year, I plan to include my two children who are both in Philippines aged 20 and 17 years old. I believe if I should apply for their visa before my permanent visa has been decided is this right?

Thank you in advance
Cheers!
Ninja 69


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Ninja69 said:


> Another question I forgot to ask.....
> 
> As soon as I file my online partner visa 820 ( Defacto) this month I was advised that I will be given Bridging Visa A. From the month I filed my Partner Visa given I have to wait for two years so that will be in 2016 September to be able to apply for Permanent Residency am I right? Also, next year, I plan to include my two children who are both in Philippines aged 20 and 17 years old. I believe if I should apply for their visa before my permanent visa has been decided is this right?
> 
> ...


I can't help on the adding children part. I thought Mark answered you and said it wasn't usually done that way (or something along those lines).

But yes, you're eligible for PR two years after you apply for your 820.


----------



## missnoir (Sep 5, 2014)

reilic said:


> What do people do when they dont have a scanner? Do you take photos of them instead?


If you have a smartphone, download an app that allows you to take photos of documents and then save them as pdf. I use TinyScan Pro on Android and it's pretty good.


----------



## Aussieissi (Oct 14, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> With online applications, you create an ImmiAccount, start a new application for the applicant (Click "New Application" and then "Migration to Australia by a Partner (300,309/100,820/801)"), answer a ton of questions, hit "submit", pay (or maybe pay and then submit, can't quite recall), get a TRN number, then get taken to a page that gives you a list of documents to upload. It looks like this after you've started uploading things: Attachments
> 
> Keep in mind that that checklist of documents is definitely NOT exhaustive - it doesn't include everything you'll need to provide, and it DOES include things that might not apply to you. It also includes the 40SP, which is not necessary as long as you're going to complete the sponsor's application as well (I'll get to that in a second). The checklist is not specific to the applicant. If you have a piece of evidence that doesn't fit any of the listed items, click "Attach Documents" in the top right corner - many more categories of evidence there.
> 
> ...


Perfect information on how the process runs. This information should actually be on the immi-website! Do you know how much time there is to upload all the information/Attached documents? Should i start submitting form47 now if i do not have all the relevant documents do attach ready?

again, thanks a lot!


----------



## Maria08 (Aug 14, 2014)

*Compressing PDF*

Hi CG

When you compressed your files how long did it take to do with smallpdf.com? Mine seems to be taking forever!

Also on the Immi website it states that they don't accept compressed files? Please tell me that the ones compressed with smallpdf.com were still fine and accepted! 

Thanks!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Maria08 said:


> Hi CG
> 
> When you compressed your files how long did it take to do with smallpdf.com? Mine seems to be taking forever!
> 
> ...


Since CG isn't around at the moment I will answer this one for her.

I found with smallpdf they were quite fast like only a minute or so. I did have one that took forever and that one it couldn't make it under 5MB. So it probably depends on the size of the file.

The files are still PDF files, by compressed they mean ZIP files.


----------



## Maria08 (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks Mish! 

Well it's definitely been more than 10 minutes! The file size I am trying to make reduce is just over 5MB. Are there any other programs that are free and perhaps better than this one?

Cheers


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Try google searching compress pdf or something like that and you might find some more.

What is the size of the document you are trying to compress?


----------



## Maria08 (Aug 14, 2014)

The biggest one so far is 14.1MB!

Is that too difficult to do with smallpdf.com?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I think that might be too big for it to do it can only reduce it by a certain amount, especially if they are pictures. So it probably won't get to under 5MB anyway.


----------



## Maria08 (Aug 14, 2014)

hmm... Ok I guess I will have to just scan them in parts keeping in mind the file number limits! Wish they didnt have size limits! Thanks again Mish!


----------



## missnoir (Sep 5, 2014)

Maria08 said:


> Hi CG
> 
> When you compressed your files how long did it take to do with smallpdf.com? Mine seems to be taking forever!
> 
> ...


'Preview' on mac compresses files, you just click on export the file and then click on the drop down menu at the bottom and select something like 'reduce file size' then save it. Takes no time at all.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Maria - try lowering the quality of the scan to start with. That will help you quite a bit.


----------



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

ElleAbroad said:


> Also, if applying online, VFS told me I if I'm not applying in paper I would need to certify every page of the passport (applicant+sponser). Every page = blank pages.
> My partner hasn't travelled so he has 2 id pages then around 30 blank pages.
> 
> Is this actually necessary? Sometimes things are lost in translation here.
> ...


Hi Elle

Our 309 was granted last week. We submitted online. 
We only certified the copies of our official national documents, such as our drivers licenses, birth certificates, passports (we submitted the photo page only), etc. 
We also made sure that our friends had certified their Form 888's (statutory declarations) But we didn't certify any of the other non-official documents such as bank statements, telephone bills, photo's, letters to each other, Facebook stuff etc.

And yes, you can submit your main form (form 47, I think) and pay, and then take several weeks submitting the proof and police clearances etc. We submitted our forms and payment on 2 Sept, then uploaded all our various bits of proof over the next 6 weeks! Our police clearances were the last thing we submitted, and interestingly the visa was granted 2 days after we uploaded it.

Good luck!


----------



## montasbaby (Feb 25, 2014)

congratulations and wow that was quick you applied in september and have it already where did you apply?



LizBee said:


> Hi Elle
> 
> Our 309 was granted last week. We submitted online.
> We only certified the copies of our official national documents, such as our drivers licenses, birth certificates, passports (we submitted the photo page only), etc.
> ...


----------



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

montasbaby said:


> congratulations and wow that was quick you applied in september and have it already where did you apply?


We applied online from South Africa. In the Immi emails, we could see it was being processed by the Australian High Commission in Pretoria (South Africa)

Amazingly quick, we're actually taken totally off guard! We've been living together in South Africa for 5 years so it's weird to think that we're suddenly off to Sydney!


----------



## montasbaby (Feb 25, 2014)

That is wonderful enjoy your new home 



LizBee said:


> We applied online from South Africa. In the Immi emails, we could see it was being processed by the Australian High Commission in Pretoria (South Africa)
> 
> Amazingly quick, we're actually taken totally off guard! We've been living together in South Africa for 5 years so it's weird to think that we're suddenly off to Sydney!


----------



## leafcat (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi, I was just wondering when applying for 820 visa, is it compulsory to have at least 2 form 888? We have a total of 4 stat decs but unfortunately only one is a permanent resident. Any answer will be greatly appreciated, Thanking in advance!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

leafcat said:


> Hi, I was just wondering when applying for 820 visa, is it compulsory to have at least 2 form 888? We have a total of 4 stat decs but unfortunately only one is a permanent resident. Any answer will be greatly appreciated, Thanking in advance!


Yes you must have at least 2 x 888's for the 820


----------



## leafcat (Nov 27, 2013)

Mish said:


> Yes you must have at least 2 x 888's for the 820


Thank you for your quick response Mish.

However my partner just arrived last May and haven't actually met other people besides his classmates from the course he did for a few months, and no contact since then. 

Will a stat dec from him suffice?

Thank you!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

leafcat said:


> Thank you for your quick response Mish.
> 
> However my partner just arrived last May and haven't actually met other people besides his classmates from the course he did for a few months, and no contact since then.
> 
> ...


That will be up to DIBP. They do say 2 x 888's. They are of the understanding that if you are applying onshore you should know at least 2 PR's or citizens.

What about co-workers for either of you or neighbours?


----------



## leafcat (Nov 27, 2013)

Mish said:


> That will be up to DIBP. They do say 2 x 888's. They are of the understanding that if you are applying onshore you should know at least 2 PR's or citizens.
> 
> What about co-workers for either of you or neighbours?


Yes neighbors will do. I forgot that.  Thank you so much for your help Mish!! All the best


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Is it a straight 820 application or a PMV to 820?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

leafcat said:


> Yes neighbors will do. I forgot that.  Thank you so much for your help Mish!! All the best


No problem. It is always the simple things that slip your mind.


----------



## caitlin (Apr 1, 2014)

LizBee said:


> Hi Elle
> 
> Our 309 was granted last week. We submitted online.
> We only certified the copies of our official national documents, such as our drivers licenses, birth certificates, passports (we submitted the photo page only), etc.
> ...


LizBee I'm so jealous, you're lucky to have such a short wait! We applied on the 17th this month in Cape Town. I hope ours is quick as well!


----------



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

caitlin said:


> LizBee I'm so jealous, you're lucky to have such a short wait! We applied on the 17th this month in Cape Town. I hope ours is quick as well!


Hahaha! Remember this message! 
Pretoria rocks! See you in Australia!!


----------



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

ElleAbroad said:


> Also, if applying online, VFS told me I if I'm not applying in paper I would need to certify every page of the passport (applicant+sponser). Every page = blank pages.
> My partner hasn't travelled so he has 2 id pages then around 30 blank pages.
> 
> Is this actually necessary? Sometimes things are lost in translation here.
> ...


We didn't send in every page of our passports - we only submitted only the ones with our photo's on, and our visa's were approved. If Immi needs other pages, they will ask.


----------



## atgreg (Jun 19, 2014)

howdy all,

finally just about ready to put in our PMV app in the next week or 2 . Just doing a final run through of our documents;

- are there any tricks to naming files for uploads ?? , any characters cant be used etc ???

thanks
Greg and Anette


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I believe you can use any characters you want. I labelled mine with numbers and then what they were ie. "01. February trip 2014 photos.pdf".

I vaguely remember immigration website said to avoid "." and spaces and I used both in very file.


----------



## mrakoski (Dec 18, 2014)

*PMV online question*

Hello all,

My fiance and I are in the process of putting together our information to submit our PMV app and I am confused about one of the questions they ask on the 47SP form.

This is question 59 on the online 47SP form:

"Since you and your fiance or partner committed to a shared life together to the exclusion of all others, have you lived separately and apart for any periods of time?"

Does this simply mean have we lived in different places or do they mean have we been on a break in our relationship as in broken up and then gotten back together?

It seems a bit redundant to ask two people who live in different countries if they have been separate for any length of time.

Sorry if this seems like an obvious question!

Thank you for your time all!

-Mike


----------



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

mrakoski said:


> It seems a bit redundant to ask two people who live in different countries if they have been separate for any length of time.


Hi Mike

The same form is also used for the 309 Partner Visa which has the requirement that the couple must have lived together for 12 months prior to applying. So I'm guessing that it's more applicable to the 309 applicants to make sure they are really eligible. Anyway, just say yes and explain your circumstances - I'm sure the CO's are used to that anomaly with PMV visa applicants.


----------



## caitlin (Apr 1, 2014)

LizBee said:


> Hahaha! Remember this message!
> Pretoria rocks! See you in Australia!!


Haha! I didn't actually remember this but now that I'm seeing it, I just have to laugh. 
Seems like the only thing that's efficient about SA! we leave in a week! No more eskom!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Mike, I thought that question was silly too. We just said yes and said that we were living apart while waiting for the visa.


----------



## mrakoski (Dec 18, 2014)

LizBee said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> The same form is also used for the 309 Partner Visa which has the requirement that the couple must have lived together for 12 months prior to applying. So I'm guessing that it's more applicable to the 309 applicants to make sure they are really eligible. Anyway, just say yes and explain your circumstances - I'm sure the CO's are used to that anomaly with PMV visa applicants.


Excellent thank you! So I just say yes we have lived separately because of temporary visa restrictions that prevent us from living together for more than 3 months at a time.


----------



## mrakoski (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you all for the quick responses!

My partner and I are doing a bit of scramble at the moment as we have been planning to file these applications at our leisure but with the news of that 50% rate increase we're now trying to submit my 47SP application and pay the fee before Jan. 1st and we have a million and one questions about this application.

Do you all think it is feasible for us to complete the online portion of the 47SP application in the next 13 days? We basically have all of the info ready I just need to get specific birthdays for her relatives to complete the application. We are worried that we won't be able to have a solid date for our actual marriage because my partner (in Australia) will not be able to meet with a celebrant to get the NOIM paperwork until after the holidays.

Thank you all in advance! This is wracking our nerves at the moment ><


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

13 days is plenty to be able to complete the forms. You should be able to complete most of it within a few hours.

Don't forget you will also need marriage dates for the family, that is what threw us because in my husband's home country they don't celebrate wedding anniversaries so it took us awhile. I was told you can just put 1-1 and the year if you only know the year.

I can't remember but is there somewhere on the form that you put your intended marriage date? If there is just choose one and then tell the celebrant and they should be able to use that date too. Most of the celebrants will do what you want for the PMV and then they book in the real date once the visa has been approved (that is what our celebrant did).


----------



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

caitlin said:


> Haha! I didn't actually remember this but now that I'm seeing it, I just have to laugh.
> Seems like the only thing that's efficient about SA! we leave in a week! No more Eskom!


Woohoo - Christmas in Australia! You must be so happy!
We leave at the end of Feb. Busy selling most of our stuff on Gumtree so that we have to ship as little as possible - nearly fainted at the quotes! So pleased for you, thanks for the support! xxx


----------



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

atgreg said:


> howdy all,
> 
> finally just about ready to put in our PMV app in the next week or 2 . Just doing a final run through of our documents;
> 
> ...


Hey Greg and Annette

Remember that the prices go up from 1 January!! What most people don't realise about the online application is that you open your Immi Account (takes 2 minutes), fill in your form online (form 47SP or 40SP - should take only about 2 hours if you've already done so much work) and then pay. Once you've paid, you go into the processing queue and you have several weeks to submit your evidence online. *It doesn't have to be submitted upfront! * We took 6 weeks to submit our evidence.

So stop stressing about your evidence and get that application form submitted online TODAY before the prices go up! Then have a lovely Christmas and worry about the rest in the new year.


----------



## mrakoski (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you so much Mish! I feel so relieved after hearing that. This whole process can seem very overwhelming at first but after having read these forums for a few hours and studied all of the informational pdfs on the IMMI website I feel much less confused and stressed.

Best wishes!

-Mike


----------



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

mrakoski said:


> ... Do you all think it is feasible for us to complete the online portion of the 47SP application in the next 13 days? We basically have all of the info ready I just need to get specific birthdays for her relatives to complete the application. We are worried that we won't be able to have a solid date for our actual marriage because my partner (in Australia) will not be able to meet with a celebrant to get the NOIM paperwork until after the holidays.
> <


We were also incredibly stressed, and then when we actually did the process online, it was SO easy! We felt a bit silly that we'd worried about it so much!

Our online Form 47SP took an annoying 12 hours to complete online because the website kept stalling and we forgot to save each page  But if you do it all in one go, I reckon 2-3 hours tops! Remember your application (Immi account) is like an online bank account - the info gets stored and you can keep going back and filling in little bits whenever you want. It's not something you have to do all in one go! 

I would recommend doing it as soon as possible, it will save you a lot of stress, arguments and sleepless nights! Remember: once you've submitted the Form 40/47SP and paid you can do your evidence after Christmas!


----------



## mrakoski (Dec 18, 2014)

LizBee said:


> We were also incredibly stressed, and then when we actually did the process online, it was SO easy! We felt a bit silly that we'd worried about it so much!
> 
> Our online Form 47SP took an annoying 12 hours to complete online because the website kept stalling and we forgot to save each page  But if you do it all in one go, I reckon 2-3 hours tops! Remember your application (Immi account) is like an online bank account - the info gets stored and you can keep going back and filling in little bits whenever you want. It's not something you have to do all in one go!
> 
> I would recommend doing it as soon as possible, it will save you a lot of stress, arguments and sleepless nights! Remember: once you've submitted the Form 40/47SP and paid you can do your evidence after Christmas!


I've actually had some issues with the save function on the website. I had gotten through to page 15 of the application and saved each page along the way, however when I logged into my account today to review what I'd entered yesterday everything was gone. So I'm back to square one after investing about 90 minutes on the application so far.

It seems far more worth it to download the 47SP pdf, review all the info you will need up to the end, get all the info on-hand and do the entire online application in a single go. As it is now you can't advance through the online application without filling in the blanks with info so you can't even see the information that they will require of you until you get that far in the application.

Know the info you'll need before you start filling it out because even the save function doesn't work sometimes and you could end up losing a few hours of work!


----------



## virginiap (Nov 21, 2014)

When doing the payment, does it matter who pays for it? Or does it have to be the applicant's card?


----------



## mmis4167 (Dec 2, 2014)

virginiap said:


> When doing the payment, does it matter who pays for it? Or does it have to be the applicant's card?


1. after submitting applicant's application, before downloading all documents and evidences or sponsor's application.

2. no, I have paid for my partner application.

3. no, it could be his/her partner's card.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

virginiap said:


> When doing the payment, does it matter who pays for it? Or does it have to be the applicant's card?


Nope. As long as they get paid that is all that matters.


----------



## Giggs111989 (Jan 19, 2015)

*onshore vs offshore*

Thank you so much for that advance...extremely informative. I also noticed your application was an online onshore application even though one of you are from the USA. I thought that for this type of visa application, you had to be offshore to apply for it no? If not, why were you an exception to the rule?


----------



## julieth (Feb 10, 2015)

Thnx a lot!!


----------



## Eifster (Jan 16, 2015)

That's great, thanks, and that's what my partner and I did too, at the end of December 2014.

What I can't figure out is whether the online applications are dealt with in Australia, or does it go to my nearest embassy like the paper ones do? 

I'm in Ireland, so that would be London, so that would mean the processing times are 10-14 months now. I wrote that I would do an interview in London if needed - would it have been faster to write Berlin? Is it possible to change this, and would there be any benefit?


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Your application would have gone to London for processing. You arnt able to change where it's processed or choose. So unless you resided in a country that had Berlin allocated as it's closest embassy for processing you wouldn't have been able to send it there.


----------



## Dreamrider (Aug 16, 2015)

My Canadian fiance and I finally submitted his PMV application online 23rd October, 2015. I have submitted my online sponsor application. In the last section with the 5 boxes about Relationship Details, I decided to write a lot of information so we wrote please see attached pdf, 'relationshipdetails.pdf' . Now it' time to upload it, just wondering which 'evidence type' do we upload to. Any suggestions? Thank you. (this is probably an easy answer, I am just nervous about everything right now)


----------



## jesijesi (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi All,

We just submitted the partner visa(309/100) online and we are at the attach documents section. I understand that we have to attach all the evidence here but i am a bit confused about the sponsor form 40sp. Should I use my wifes immi account (applicant) to fill out my (sponsor) 40sp form or should i use my own mmi account and use the TRN to submit "Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia (300,309/100,820/801)" application

Also in my wife's immi account document attachment section , i have my name also in the left pane and have "attach document" section. is this section just for basic documents like identity etc. 

Thanks,
Jesi


----------



## Rimmel (Jan 25, 2015)

Dreamrider said:


> My Canadian fiance and I finally submitted his PMV application online 23rd October, 2015. I have submitted my online sponsor application. In the last section with the 5 boxes about Relationship Details, I decided to write a lot of information so we wrote please see attached pdf, 'relationshipdetails.pdf' . Now it' time to upload it, just wondering which 'evidence type' do we upload to. Any suggestions? Thank you. (this is probably an easy answer, I am just nervous about everything right now)


Hello Dreamrider,
We are doing the same thing and we want to upload a detail statement. 
Did you find where to upload? I am hoping you might help us 

Thanks!


----------



## Dreamrider (Aug 16, 2015)

Rimmel said:


> Hello Dreamrider,
> We are doing the same thing and we want to upload a detail statement.
> Did you find where to upload? I am hoping you might help us
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, sorry for the late answer. We just uploaded as an attachment under 'Form 40SP- Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia' tab and added a description 'additional information pdf for Relationship Details in Sponsorship application'. Hope this helps anyone else.


----------



## Asianguyen (Jan 25, 2016)

CollegeGirl said:


> With online applications, you create an ImmiAccount, start a new application for the applicant (Click "New Application" and then "Migration to Australia by a Partner (300,309/100,820/801)"), answer a ton of questions, hit "submit", pay (or maybe pay and then submit, can't quite recall), get a TRN number, then get taken to a page that gives you a list of documents to upload. It looks like this after you've started uploading things: Attachments
> 
> Keep in mind that that checklist of documents is definitely NOT exhaustive - it doesn't include everything you'll need to provide, and it DOES include things that might not apply to you. It also includes the 40SP, which is not necessary as long as you're going to complete the sponsor's application as well (I'll get to that in a second). The checklist is not specific to the applicant. If you have a piece of evidence that doesn't fit any of the listed items, click "Attach Documents" in the top right corner - many more categories of evidence there.
> 
> ...


Hi CG

Just finish reading this thread and got so confuse, I've create my application online and right after summit and pay, the website take me to my account with my name and attachment .. also my partner name show up just under it too. So.. do you need to go out to my homepage and create an account for my partner as your instruction above?

Soooo confusing now..


----------

